# NTBA+FritzX-USB+FritzCard



## MC-René (4. Juli 2005)

Hallo!

Habe ISDN. Am NTBA (der ja 2 ISDN-Buchsen hat) hängt an einer meine "FritzX-ISDN-BOX USB" und an der hängt mein Haupt-PC.

Mein anderer PC hat eine ISDN-Fritz-Card (die klassische), die wollte ich an die andere ISDN-Buchse des NTBA's anschließen.

Nur es kommt keine Verbindung (beim 2.-PC) zustande!

Mach ich was falsch oder geht das mit der 2.NTBA-Buchse gar nicht!?


----------



## dwex (5. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

natürlich geht das über die 2. ISDN-Buchse.
ABER - ich vermute mal das du das flasche Kabel (ja das ist die häuffigste Fehlerursache) verwendest.
Ausserdem würde ich, wenn du das Kabel ausschliessen kannst, die Ports mal tauschen und den PC an die 1. Buchse und die Box an die 2. Buchse anschliessen.
Ausserdem würde ich noch mal den PC ohne angesteckte Box versuchen - es könnte nämlich sein das deine Box die Kanäle exklusiv belegt.

Ich hoffe es hilft weiter


----------



## MC-René (7. Juli 2005)

Danke, hört sich schonmal gut an...

Werd ich mal ausprobieren...

 ;-)


----------

